# TiVo Fall Update - "Worth the Wait"



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r29374563-TiVo-TiVo-Premiere-Summer-Update

This is something we are tracking, going to be honest here, I'm working on a Motorola Update as well so that's taking some resources.. I'm looking for possible deployment here of the (3.1) software here in September. The code that is being dubbed the Summer update is actually 3.0.. Because of some key features in 3.1 I don't want to deploy 3.0 then come back in a month and then hit the boxes with 3.1...

3.1 is worth the wait.
--
Jason Nealis,
V.P. Engineering and Operations


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Just like Android streaming, apparently. We just don't know which decade that will be.

*ducking*


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Sam, good nugget. Sounds promising.


----------



## aridon (Aug 31, 2006)

Cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## anthonymoody (Apr 29, 2008)

Amazon streaming please. Tough to imagine anything else being "worth the wait" (I'm an iOS guy so...)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

anthonymoody said:


> Amazon streaming please. Tough to imagine anything else being "worth the wait" (I'm an iOS guy so...)


That shouldn't require a software update. It's just an app and can be deployed at anytime.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> That shouldn't require a software update. It's just an app and can be deployed at anytime.


then just do it!
the Tivo "app store" is a joke


----------



## dcline414 (May 1, 2014)

spaldingclan said:


> then just do it!
> the Tivo "app store" is a joke


Probably in the works, but they didn't have an environment to test in until the latest update was developed. They could just deploy without testing and hope for the best, but that usually doesn't work out too well.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

spaldingclan said:


> then just do it!
> the Tivo "app store" is a joke


This is more of a premium app, like Netflix or Hulu, that would likely get more UI integration then an app from the store. It would likely be integrated into search, get an icon at the bottom of My Shows, etc... Plus there are some unique issues with Amazon. Currently TiVo is using a special download version of their rental service. Downloads are preferable to some that have slow internet service or because they are higher quality. (streaming is only 720p, downloads are 1080p) So TiVo might need a special version of the app that supports both options.

There could also be business issues at play that have nothing to do with the technology. For all we know they have an app written and ready and Amazon wont let them release it.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

anthonymoody said:


> Amazon streaming please. Tough to imagine anything else being "worth the wait" (I'm an iOS guy so...)


Keep in mind that is a post from RCN. While they now have the ability to do Netflix, I'm not sure they'd be too excited about Amazon streaming as they do not offer Amazon downloads.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

Jason Nealis posted this a few days ago,



> reply to rcnman
> I'm putting together the roll-out plan right now, If everything keeps to schedule then we are looking to start rolling this code upgrade out starting around September 22. If we hit any roadblocks / slips I will let you know
> --
> Jason Nealis,
> V.P. Engineering and Operations


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> This is more of a premium app, like Netflix or Hulu, that would likely get more UI integration then an app from the store. It would likely be integrated into search, get an icon at the bottom of My Shows, etc... Plus there are some unique issues with Amazon. Currently TiVo is using a special download version of their rental service. Downloads are preferable to some that have slow internet service or because they are higher quality. (streaming is only 720p, downloads are 1080p) So TiVo might need a special version of the app that supports both options.
> 
> There could also be business issues at play that have nothing to do with the technology. For all we know they have an app written and ready and Amazon wont let them release it.


Amazon Streaming is 1080P on several devices now.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> Amazon Streaming is 1080P on several devices now.


 Still want the download ability, if it's like the streaming on the Amazon Fire TV it's very bandwidth hungry.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

tenthplanet said:


> Still want the download ability, if it's like the streaming on the Amazon Fire TV it's very bandwidth hungry.


Amazon doesn't offer a download option on any other STB platform. My guess is when/if they release an updated Amazon Instant app, they will kill off downloads.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I read a post recently that suggested if you buy a Roamio manufactured after a certain date it no longer includes Amazon at all. Not even the old crappy one we have now. Can anyone else confirm that? If so then I'd say it's a strong indication that Amazon is planning to shut down the download service. Lets just hope that when they do we have a streaming app to replace it.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> I read a post recently that suggested if you buy a Roamio manufactured after a certain date it no longer includes Amazon at all. Not even the old crappy one we have now. Can anyone else confirm that? If so then I'd say it's a strong indication that Amazon is planning to shut down the download service. Lets just hope that when they do we have a streaming app to replace it.


Confirmed.
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/259

As noted on that page, the app doesn't comply with FCC regulatory changes. TiVo claims to be working with Amazon on the problem, although I wouldn't hold my breath on that one.

Also being discussed here:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=519461


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

According to Jason @ RCN
http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r29495004-

The Fall Update includes a "new feature that will allow you to set up a season pass OUTside of the 14 day program data"

I assume this is a real Season Pass and not just a Wishlist SP.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

CoxInPHX said:


> According to Jason @ RCN
> http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r29495004-
> 
> The Fall Update includes a "new feature that will allow you to set up a season pass OUTside of the 14 day program data"
> ...


I got B***slapped when I suggested some of the recent scheduling anomalies might be due to TiVo finally experimenting with using more than what Tribune provides them, and we might be getting closer to some of the "walled garden" type of data the MSOs haven't let TiVo access, or some variant of that.

Of course, it's possible that even if that is the case, it might be for MSO leased TiVos only...


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

nooneuknow said:


> I got B***slapped when I suggested some of the recent scheduling anomalies might be due to TiVo finally experimenting with using more than what Tribune provides them, and we might be getting closer to some of the "walled garden" type of data the MSOs haven't let TiVo access, or some variant of that.
> 
> Of course, it's possible that even if that is the case, it might be for MSO leased TiVos only...


 which aren't many yet. I thought the mso's aren't leasing but customers have buy the hardware.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

ajwees41 said:


> which aren't many yet. I thought the mso's aren't leasing but customers have buy the hardware.


I'm not sure how it all now works with the Roamio. I never heard of any MSOs having the customer buy the Premieres, or other boxes running the TiVo software. The Premieres run roughly the same software as the Roamios, but Roamios keep the OS in flash, and store fewer databases on-drive, requiring more cloud-like storage instead, via the back-end servers.

If any Roamio-using MSO partners require purchase, wouldn't the customers be stuck with a brick, if they cancel their cable? I don't see any party buying the boxes back. The software for the MSO boxes would be different enough, that I don't see just re-running setup making it viable for use like it came from Best Buy or TiVo direct. Thus, no resale value, if I'm correct.

I was just reading some posts on TiVo financials in one of the threads here, and there were only two categories to the numbers of TiVo subs, customer-owned and MSO-owned, with MSO numbers much greater than customer-owned. the same publications showed losses in customer-owned, and increases in MSO-owned (compared to same quarter, last year).

Rather than say "you are wrong", I'm asking where you got your info. I've been curious how new things do show up with the newer software updates, but are then explained as being something only MSO-partner boxes will be using. If retail doesn't get to use it, why even make its presence visible?

Hopefully, somebody like CoxInPhx can help clarify this for us.


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> I read a post recently that suggested if you buy a Roamio manufactured after a certain date it no longer includes Amazon at all. Not even the old crappy one we have now. Can anyone else confirm that? If so then I'd say it's a strong indication that Amazon is planning to shut down the download service. Lets just hope that when they do we have a streaming app to replace it.


Looks like they will indeed be including an Amazon streaming app, and also Vudu!

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2014-08/amazon-instant-vudu-coming-to-tivo/


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

nooneuknow said:


> I'm not sure how it all now works with the Roamio. I never heard of any MSOs having the customer buy the Premieres, or other boxes running the TiVo software. The Premieres run roughly the same software as the Roamios, but Roamios keep the OS in flash, and store fewer databases on-drive, requiring more cloud-like storage instead, via the back-end servers.
> 
> If any Roamio-using MSO partners require purchase, wouldn't the customers be stuck with a brick, if they cancel their cable? I don't see any party buying the boxes back. The software for the MSO boxes would be different enough, that I don't see just re-running setup making it viable for use like it came from Best Buy or TiVo direct. Thus, no resale value, if I'm correct.
> 
> ...


customer owned tivo's was what Cox was going to allow their ondemand just like comcast, but that never happened.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

ajwees41 said:


> customer owned tivo's was what Cox was going to allow their ondemand just like comcast, but that never happened.


I'm all too aware of that, as I made the move from TiVo HD to Premiere, after verifying it was true, with both Cox and TiVo, and I was on the list of volunteers to test it for Cox. Then, it never happened, with each side claiming it was the other that didn't follow-through. If pressed about it, each would say there was never any agreement, just a conceptual dialog that it could be done, with no roadmap ever existing. The original press release is still in TiVo's press-release showcase archive at tivo.com, with no new press-release about it not happening, or why. They should have at least pulled the press-release, rather than leaving it there, where it made TiVo look good to those who had/have no idea it never went anywhere.

You seem to be confusing MSOs which simply allow/provide On-Demand access, with TiVo-MSO partners, that actually offer a TiVo product as a leased box. Just because a MSO offers retail TiVo users On-Demand access, does not make them a TiVo-MSO partner.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

you said 'I never heard of any MSOs having the customer buy the Premieres, or other boxes running the TiVo software." and all I said mentioned Cox and even comcast didn't/don't lease the tivo's only RCN does that I know of, so it would be a small number of MSO leased Tivo's So by your logic RCN would be Tivo's MSO partner.



nooneuknow said:


> I'm all too aware of that, as I made the move from TiVo HD to Premiere, after verifying it was true, with both Cox and TiVo, and I was on the list of volunteers to test it for Cox. Then, it never happened, with each side claiming it was the other that didn't follow-through. If pressed about it, each would say there was never any agreement, just a conceptual dialog that it could be done, with no roadmap ever existing. The original press release is still in TiVo's press-release showcase archive at tivo.com, with no new press-release about it not happening, or why. They should have at least pulled the press-release, rather than leaving it there, where it made TiVo look good to those who had/have no idea it never went anywhere.
> 
> You seem to be confusing MSOs which simply allow/provide On-Demand access, with TiVo-MSO partners, that actually offer a TiVo product as a leased box. Just because a MSO offers retail TiVo users On-Demand access, does not make them a TiVo-MSO partner.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They have a few other small MSO partners other then RCN, but none of the big MSOs lease TiVo boxes. Comcast had a way to get TiVo software on their Mortorola DVRs in some markets at one point, but I think that was discontinued a while ago.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> They have a few other small MSO partners other then RCN, but none of the big MSOs lease TiVo boxes. Comcast had a way to get TiVo software on their Mortorola DVRs in some markets at one point, but I think that was discontinued a while ago.


I know the primary complaint of the Motorola TiVo software was that it was obscenely slow (slower than even the Premiere). I wonder how that would work now that they've switched form Flash to Haxe.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> I know the primary complaint of the Motorola TiVo software was that it was obscenely slow (slower than even the Premiere). I wonder how that would work now that they've switched form Flash to Haxe.


Haxe may be faster, but I'm pretty sure the ComcasTiVo ran the SD menus.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

ajwees41 said:


> you said 'I never heard of any MSOs having the customer buy the Premieres, or other boxes running the TiVo software." and all I said mentioned Cox and even comcast didn't/don't lease the tivo's only RCN does that I know of, so it would be a small number of MSO leased Tivo's So by your logic RCN would be Tivo's MSO partner.


Whatever... I know what I mean, and I know what I posted. You seem to be the only one confused. Rather than argue that you are putting words in my mouth, or about "magic", just whatever... Move on.


----------



## herbman (Apr 8, 2008)

LoadStar said:


> I know the primary complaint of the Motorola TiVo software was that it was obscenely slow (slower than even the Premiere). I wonder how that would work now that they've switched form Flash to Haxe.


I happened to have one of those in Boston before I went to FIOS and got a proper tivo (hd, at the time, before I moved to WI), and the slow tivo ui on the Motorola boxes was actually a series3 ui. Ungodly slow and terrible. I heard it was a java port, or some kind of other emulation layer.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

FWIW: I was reviewing my TiVo logs on my base Roamios and found many mentions of "VuduHost" where the the TiVo verifies the health of individual software components.

This means it's already on our Roamios, but TiVo needs to allow access before we can start using it. No mention of anything "Amazon", so that's still a (obvious) future download away.

It feels so "Beta" that a future feature would already be present, and being tested by "HealthStat" as the logs say. I'd guess those on "field trial" testing probably have it active and have been using it at least since the Summer Update.

That Vudu is there, but not Amazon, makes me think the latter was not even stable enough to let it roll with the last update, but Vudu was stable enough to secretly sneak it in and secretly see what happens before they make it visible, and subject to being used by the masses.

Anybody have a packet sniffer set up to see if "VuduHost" is communicating with anything without our knowledge? It would seem kind of wasteful to be logging its health, without some outside linkages in place.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo does a lot of testing among their own employees. So it's possible the Vudu app is already on our boxes and simply disabled for all but those connecting to the special employee server. The Amazon app could also be there and simply using a code name. IIRC there was a point when there were 2 Netflix apps on the box and the newer one used some sort of code name in the log for testing.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

rainwater said:


> Amazon doesn't offer a download option on any other STB platform. My guess is when/if they release an updated Amazon Instant app, they will kill off downloads.


I think Amazon's incentive is to move Amazon viewers to their FireTV box, plus they probably have the clout (content and easy purchase system) to encourage Amazon viewers to do so.

Thus, I don't expect Amazon to put much, if any, effort into non-FireTV-box compatibility with Amazon account members. Too bad, as I prefer downloading Amazon content to streaming it.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Thom said:


> I think Amazon's incentive is to move Amazon viewers to their FireTV box, plus they probably have the clout (content and easy purchase system) to encourage Amazon viewers to do so.
> 
> Thus, I don't expect Amazon to put much, if any, effort into non-FireTV-box compatibility with Amazon account members. Too bad, as I prefer downloading Amazon content to streaming it.


I doubt they really care which device you use as long as you are purchasing content. They are providing a FireTV box to do that and would like you to own one, but I think Amazon would be ecstatic to be available on every piece of internet connected hardware in the world.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

DancnDude said:


> I doubt they really care which device you use as long as you are purchasing content. They are providing a FireTV box to do that and would like you to own one, but I think Amazon would be ecstatic to be available on every piece of internet connected hardware in the world.


Correct - hardware is an absolute loss leader, it is the ability to sell content, product and advertising that makes these companies money.

They don't care what platform you use.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The problem is, I don't pay Amazon any extra for the streaming services. I pay Amazon for the shipping. If they didn't have streaming I would still have the shipping for the current $80 a year I pay. But I would probably not pay that amount for just the streaming. Maybe though since they do have more content I want to watch than a couple of years ago.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah the download service is a relic from a time before streaming existed. The only devices that supported it were TiVo and the PC based app, and I think they dropped supports for downloads on a PC a few years ago. So they had this whole service that could only be accessed via TiVo. It appears that they are going to release a streaming client for TiVo soon so they can shut the download service down for good.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

You can still download copies of your amazon content to your PC. Works the same way it always has.

edit: also fire devices... phone, tablets, etc. Extremely important for me, since my kid downloads her Disney movies to her fire HD to take on trips.


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

nooneuknow said:


> FWIW: I was reviewing my TiVo logs on my base Roamios and found many mentions of "VuduHost" where the the TiVo verifies the health of individual software components.


Sorry to hijack the thread, but how does one view the tivo logs on their roamio?


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

AdamNJ said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread, but how does one view the tivo logs on their roamio?


Via TiVoBackDoor, and at your own risk, since there are a few things in there better left alone. Some of the logs can only be viewed (by a user) by pulling the drive and using a disk/hex editor to view them, raw, in the /var partition.

From System Information: Clear-Clear-Enter-Enter-0 (if it fails to work reboot and try again)

Before going in, if you are looking to make something easy to find, like when something didn't work as it should, go to Live TV Mode and press 911-Clear (fast enough to not change the channel). This will place a date/time-stamp entry in the log at that moment. If you want more detailed logs, activate them by using 777-Clear (good for AV issues). Both can be used as many times as you want to mark with them.

The logs get archived routinely (log rotation), and uploaded to TiVo during scheduled service connections, so you have limited time to view the logs (they get rotated based on time and/or how long they get). The logs begin as soon as the TiVo begins booting. The same marker/debug sequences that only work in Live TV mode, will be visible to TiVo, should you call and ask them to look, within a window of time I don't know the limits on. It's a good idea to take notes on when you use the sequences, and why, even if just for your own digging around. If you have a problematic TiVo, you'll often be placed on "log monitoring" and directed to use 911-clear after unexpected reboots and "showstopping events", and 777-clear for AV issues spotted in Live TV, while not making use of the back-buffer). Then, your logs can tell the CSR what is the likely cause of your problems, especially if you keep track of when you use the sequences, and why. Make sure to take notes on any manual power-cycle of the TiVo, TA, or other user-initiated actions that might make the logs misleading, should you ever be on log monitoring.

Unless you have some idea what errors are normal, you'll think your TiVo is totally messed up. There is the possibility of making your TiVo unstable after using the backdoor access sequence, or so some have reported, FYI.


----------



## Alf Tanner (Jan 18, 2014)

http://www.tivo.com/serviceupdates

Hopefully that's not a comprehensive list 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Alf Tanner said:


> http://www.tivo.com/serviceupdates
> 
> Hopefully that's not a comprehensive list


Yeah, what a bust of an update. Let's hope they at least fixed the aspect ratio bug...


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> Yeah, what a bust of an update. Let's hope they at least fixed the aspect ratio bug...


From the horse's mouth...



TiVoMargret said:


> Later tonight we will begin updating TiVo Roamio, TiVo Premiere, and TiVo Mini boxes with the 20.4.4 "Fall Update".
> *- Fixed the bug where Panel model would reset to Full mode after a restart*
> --Margret


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They never list bug fixes and Android Streaming will probably be announced separately. 

Little disappointed that Amazon/Vudu aren't listed.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> They never list bug fixes and Android Streaming will probably be announced separately.
> 
> Little disappointed that Amazon/Vudu aren't listed.


November update still to come, so who knows? Or could happen sooner too.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah software updates aren't required for new apps to be added, so we could get lucky.


----------



## Alf Tanner (Jan 18, 2014)

I've only been in the tivo game for a year now, but it's been very frustrating waiting for seemingly minor features like amazon or to a lesser extent dlna, airplay, etc


You tivo veterans have to be used to more heartbreak than Royals fans


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

FYI if you want DLNA there is a community project that's porting Plex to TiVo. It's mostly working and you can test it right now if you want..

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=520520


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

Alf Tanner said:


> I've only been in the tivo game for a year now, but it's been very frustrating waiting for seemingly minor features like amazon or to a lesser extent dlna, airplay, etc
> 
> You tivo veterans have to be used to more heartbreak than Royals fans
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


HA! I'm a tivoite, Royals fan AND a chiefs fan.


----------



## Alf Tanner (Jan 18, 2014)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> HA! I'm a tivoite, Royals fan AND a chiefs fan.


Me too, this season is going to be rough. Hopefully though the royals give me a reason to wipe the dust off of my 80s Bo Jackson jersey this October!

Seriously though, these updates are crap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Alf Tanner (Jan 18, 2014)

Dan203 said:


> FYI if you want DLNA there is a community project that's porting Plex to TiVo. It's mostly working and you can test it right now if you want..
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=520520


Thank you for letting me know that, somehow I've stalked these forums and missed that.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

If you purchased a tivo expecting huge updates, you had false expectations. I hope you realize that like other platforms, the service provider writes the app, not tivo. You also don't seem to understand how tivo is limited by certain regulatory and pseudo-regulatory bodies (and a healthy fear of lawsuits), and thus cannot always offer services they would want to, such as airplay.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Alf Tanner said:


> I've only been in the tivo game for a year now, but it's been very frustrating waiting for seemingly minor features like amazon or to a lesser extent dlna, airplay, etc
> 
> You tivo veterans have to be used to more heartbreak than Royals fans
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


For what it's worth I've been a TiVo user since 2008 and I could not care less as long as it looks pretty and works. :up:  The biggest and only thing that pissed me off was the truncated program information finally fixed in the Summer update a year and four months later.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> HA! I'm a tivoite, Royals fan AND a chiefs fan.


Hey at least your not a TiVoite and Raiders/Browns/Clippers/Astros/Lions/Jets/Cubs/Indians/Cavaliers fan. Man talk about the epitome of disappointment.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

jrtroo said:


> If you purchased a tivo expecting huge updates, you had false expectations.


Balderdash, the big updates came with the 20.2 update and the shift to HAXE.


----------



## ort (Jan 5, 2004)

So worth the wait...

Seriously TiVo... here's what I want... LET ME TAG SHOWS!

I want to be able to assign a tag to each season pass I set up and then view all of the shows with that tag at once. That's all I want. Can't be that hard... right?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

JWhites said:


> Balderdash, the big updates came with the 20.2 update and the shift to HAXE.


I'm not saying it was not a big update, to the contrary. It let me skip moving to the roamio due to the increased speed of the interface and reduction of spinny circles.

I'm saying you should purchase a tivo for what it can do NOW, not what you hope maybe it could possibly do in the future. It is not a machine to expect updates to continue to enhance. Updates are great, no doubt, but insisting on them is not a field of dreams.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

ort said:


> So worth the wait...
> 
> Seriously TiVo... here's what I want... LET ME TAG SHOWS!
> 
> I want to be able to assign a tag to each season pass I set up and then view all of the shows with that tag at once. That's all I want. Can't be that hard... right?


Tivos are "appliance" devices, not incredibly configurable geek devices. Yes, do I wish there were more customizability? Sure, I also realize the (mostly true) "it just works" principle that fits the vast majority of use cases.

You can probably fulfill some of your needs in this area with complex autorecording wishlists.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

mattack said:


> Tivos are "appliance" devices, not incredibly configurable geek devices. Yes, do I wish there were more customizability? Sure, I also realize the (mostly true) "it just works" principle that fits the vast majority of use cases.
> 
> You can probably fulfill some of your needs in this area with complex autorecording wishlists.


Yep!

This is not some open source, community developed, infinitely adjustable product - TiVo designs towards simple, user UI.

An appliance


----------



## Alf Tanner (Jan 18, 2014)

jrtroo said:


> I'm not saying it was not a big update, to the contrary. It let me skip moving to the roamio due to the increased speed of the interface and reduction of spinny circles.
> 
> I'm saying you should purchase a tivo for what it can do NOW, not what you hope maybe it could possibly do in the future. It is not a machine to expect updates to continue to enhance. Updates are great, no doubt, but insisting on them is not a field of dreams.


Fair enough, but 5 minutes on this forum (which is at the top of google results a lot of the time) gives one a lot of, "this, that, and the other is coming with the next update we are almost sure of it"

That was my experience anyways, coupled with the amazon icon on the box and the "oh this is coming in the next update " I also heard from the store made me decide on a tivo roamio pro because it was better than comcast dvr package but also for what was all over the store and this forum for just around the corner updates.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

mattack said:


> Tivos are "appliance" devices, not incredibly configurable geek devices. Yes, do I wish there were more customizability? Sure, I also realize the (mostly true) "it just works" principle that fits the vast majority of use cases.
> 
> You can probably fulfill some of your needs in this area with complex autorecording wishlists.


And a TiVo Mega holding 47,529,621 un-tagged shows in a giant jumbled bag will be useful how?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Alf Tanner said:


> Fair enough, but 5 minutes on this forum (which is at the top of google results a lot of the time) gives one a lot of, "this, that, and the other is coming with the next update we are almost sure of it"
> 
> That was my experience anyways, coupled with the amazon icon on the box and the "oh this is coming in the next update " I also heard from the store made me decide on a tivo roamio pro because it was better than comcast dvr package but also for what was all over the store and this forum for just around the corner updates.


Speculation by users is fun, not fact. The only real promised item that is late, very late, is android streaming and to a lesser extent remote iphone streaming. Everything else is just for the enjoyment of it.

There is no doubt tivo is better than a comcast dvr! Those are pain.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

tomhorsley said:


> And a TiVo Mega holding 47,529,621 un-tagged shows in a giant jumbled bag will be useful how?


That was my complaint when I went from a 2TB drive with the ELite to a 3TB drive with the Roamio Pro. The My Shows list was really becoming more difficult to look through. I could not imagine 24 TB of shows. If they would introduce profiles it would go a long ways to help with the organization of the shows.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I think that's part of the reason TiVo implemented the 2-column thing in the My Shows screen. The left part you can filter out just TV show, just movies, just kids shows, etc. As part of being able to show less stuff without actually having to implement a complex mechanism to filter.


----------



## ort (Jan 5, 2004)

If you participate in the monthly TiVo surveys you can see that it's pretty clear that they are working toward some sort of tagging feature.

It could easily be implemented in a way that was completely invisible to people who have no interest. Just make it 100% optional. Have a setting box somewhere to setup custom tags... and then when creating a season pass, have an option where if you want too, you can assign one of these tags.

Find the whole thing confusing? Great, it won't really effect you at all. Just ignore it.

It's not hard to imagine a simple way to implement it.

At first I was excited for the 2-column view, but I found myself never using it and eventually just turned it off. If I could bring it back, but have it filter by tags, that would be incredible. As it is now, it's pretty useless for me.


----------



## meoge (Oct 8, 2008)

We haven't made the jump to Tivo yet, but when we do I really hope they have some kind of tagging/profile scheme in place. We currently use RecordedTVHD on our Windows Media Center and it works pretty well. There are a few things that could be improved, but I'd never want to go back to just one big list of shows. We have a profile for each family member.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

ort said:


> If you participate in the monthly TiVo surveys you can see that it's pretty clear that they are working toward some sort of tagging feature.
> 
> It could easily be implemented in a way that was completely invisible to people who have no interest. Just make it 100% optional. Have a setting box somewhere to setup custom tags... and then when creating a season pass, have an option where if you want too, you can assign one of these tags.
> 
> ...


I would imagine tagging is especially useful on the Mega. Maybe this is the start of a cloud Tivo.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Problems are, what if the tagging feature is _not_ optional and invisible and it screws up the entire experience for everyone including those who couldn't care less for profiles and tagging? The other problem is how accurate would the tags be and who manages it? I mean Tribune Media has been known to not be accurate with their program descriptions let alone their categories, and who knows if TiVo would want to do it in house or just outsource it.


----------



## meoge (Oct 8, 2008)

With RecordedTVHD you add a show to one or multiple profiles and every instance of that show is listed under that profile(s) including future recordings. You are always in control and not dependent on the shows having any special metadata. You can even delete (really just hiding it) a show from one profile while it's still remains in the others. The last person to delete the show actually deletes it.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

tomhorsley said:


> And a TiVo Mega holding 47,529,621 un-tagged shows in a giant jumbled bag will be useful how?


A folder per show isn't "un-tagged"


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

mattack said:


> A folder per show isn't "un-tagged"


I totally agree. I mean yes I can definitely imagine having that many shows if they're not in folders could be a problem obviously, however if they are all in folders it's much easier to manage and scrolling through would just be as simple as using the channel up and down buttons, plus as others have mentioned, the implementation of the My Shows left column is very helpful in this situation.


----------



## petesweeps (Jan 16, 2012)

thanks for replying.


----------



## mchief (Sep 10, 2005)

Anyone figured out how to set up a Season Pass 1 or 2 months out - not wishlist.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

mchief said:


> Anyone figured out how to set up a Season Pass 1 or 2 months out - not wishlist.


use search (or categories) to find a new fall show, select, and setting an sp will be an option.


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

mchief said:


> Anyone figured out how to set up a Season Pass 1 or 2 months out - not wishlist.





NorthAlabama said:


> use search (or categories) to find a new fall show, select, and setting an sp will be an option.


A cool new feature is being able to set the SP for "Any channel"


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

javabird said:


> A cool new feature is being able to set the SP for "Any channel"


Yep. That's already come on handy a few times.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

javabird said:


> A cool new feature is being able to set the SP for "Any channel"


I tried that last night for NFL football and when I checked the upcoming shows on various channels, it didn't include them all. Any idea why?


----------

